# Control de Volumen magnético



## DOSMETROS (Feb 8, 2011)

Si bién conocía los controles de volumen por pasos , ya sea por variación de resistencia mediante llaves analógicas o del tipo digitales ; pero nunca había visto hacerlo mediante estos transformadores.

http://www.stevens-billington.co.uk/pagehifi.htm
http://www.stevens-billington.co.uk/tvcu.htm

Quizás sea hasta una obviedad , si yo me dedicara a fabricar transformadores . . . 

Saludos !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 8, 2011)

Que cosa loca! Nunca los había visto para audio  
Parece el control de velocidad del ventilador de techo...pero bastante mas "sofisticado".
Ahora bien...eso de:
"*The       primary application is in so-called passive preamplifiers*, more precisely       passive control units....
...
[SIZE=-1]The       so-called passive preamplifier appeared on the map of High Performance       Audio with the emergence of the CD Player. Modern Sources, such as       CD-Players, DVD Players, SACD Players and others generally offer output       levels sufficient to drive power amplifiers to full power (usually 2V RMS       or more for digital full scale) and also offer sufficient drive for       external devices and cables.."
....PSSSSSSSSSSS....  


[/SIZE]


----------



## Dano (Feb 8, 2011)

Mmmm... 600 Libras https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/10-mayores-mentiras-audio-hi-end-16273/


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 8, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> Que cosa loca! Nunca los había visto para audio
> Parece el control de velocidad del ventilador de techo...pero bastante mas "sofisticado".
> [SIZE=-1][/SIZE]


 
Preamplificador pasivo siempre es hacia abajo , des-preamplificar ¿no? 



Dano dijo:


> Mmmm... 600 Libras https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/10-mayores-mentiras-audio-hi-end-16273/


 
Y no lo puse por creerme que me vaya a bañar los tímpanos de oro , sino por desconocido  nomás como control de volumen. Además lo denomina magnético , inicialmente pensé que la perilla le metía un imán de neodimio

Mirá si la llave hace clic clic clic después de gastarte las 600 Libras .

Saludos !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 8, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Preamplificador pasivo siempre es hacia abajo , des-preamplificar ¿no?


Satamente!
En escencia es un atenuador cargado de pelot****ces que un simple pote podría reemplazar. Pero en los entornos Hi-(Stupid)END son muy apreciados _por que no meten componentes activos en el camino de la señal_    y el sonido es mas pipi-cucu y toda esa parva de estupideces que se hablan en ciertos círculos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Saludos!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 8, 2011)

se ve interesante...siempre algo nuevo es algo posible, y que tiene un potencial increíble...

obviamente señales alternas metidas en bobinas, por lo general generan campos y ruido...no?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 8, 2011)

*Su argumento seguro es que el potenciómetro tiene ruido Johnson-Nyquist , por 600 Libras yo mentiría también *


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 8, 2011)

por 600 libras yo haria muchas cosas


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 25, 2012)

no vi el esquema,pero supongo que funciona como una soltadora ,se mueve el núcleo para mas o menos potencia,en este caso volumen?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 25, 2012)

No me acuerdo si tenía un nucleo desplazable , me parece que es un autotransformador de audio con chiquicientas derivaciones conectada a una selectora , estilo regulador inductivo de ventilador . . .


----------

